# Stocking a 10 gallon tank



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
I know that 10 gallon is not that large of a tank but it is all I have now and I really want to put some fish in it after it's cycled. I really like the following fish and would like to know if I can put any of them in my 10 gallon tank?

Dwarf Gourami
Harlequin Rasboras
Pygmy Cory Cats


Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

all of them would be suitable.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

you could put like one swarf gourami a school of 5 harlequin rasboras and like 3 pygmy cories


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

agreed

I'm setting up two 7g tanks right now and I found a nice selection of very very small fish, while your tank is cycling you may want to search your state for fish stores and see what they carry, you never know what they have. Your list are very nice fish but you may take a liking to something like liquorice gouramis (very small gouramis) or badis badis or bumblebee gobies. All very small fish that I found at my LFS. Smaller fish means more fish


----------



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help everyone  I know that my space is limited but I really want to have an aquarium that has movement in all areas if possible. I also want it pleasing to the eye and interesting as well. But of course not overstocked. I want my fishies as happy as can be :fish: 

I'll take your advice Betta1 and search the pet stores this week for some smaller versions of the fish that I want to stock.

I am on day 9 of my cycle and I finally have a small trace of nitrItes showing! I am happy about that  

Oh, just one more question. My son was asking me if we could have a shrimp or two in the tank when we stock it. I told him that it was already a small tank and I didn't think it would be possible unless we eliminate something from out already limited list but I would ask the "experts" on here


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Personally I love ghost shrimp, I've got two different types of ghost shrimp in my 29g. They're a great addition to a tank, it adds detail and movement. I wouldn't imagine they add much bio-load at all and take up little to no room but others may have a different thought about this. I've also thought of finding some cherry shrimp.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

10 gallons are not small! Thats all I got and i have the following fish in there

- 2 platys
- Algae eater
- Female guppy
- 18+ Guppy fry.

Thats 22 fish


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

fishyboy30 said:


> 10 gallons are not small! Thats all I got and i have the following fish in there
> 
> - 2 platys
> - Algae eater
> ...


When those babies grow up your gonig to be overstocked:lol:


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

You could try some pygmy gouramies (Trichopsis pumila) 
I just picked up a pair for my 10 gallon and I love them. They typically only reach 1.75 inches and they're beautiful fish.


----------



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never seen pygmy gouramis. I am going to several pet stores tomorrow to look at their selection of fish so I'll add pygmy gouramis to my list. Thanks 

I hope my tank gets finished with it's cycle soon. I am dying to get some fish!!!!!


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

They're also commonly called sparkling gouramies and dwarf croaking gouramies. The guy at my LFS wasn't sure what I was talking about when I initially asked for pygmy gouramies.


----------



## Angels777 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, now I know what you are talking about. I have heard of those names before. Do they really croak?


----------

